# Attention All Gear Heads!!!!



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Public Service Announcement:
Just thought I would remind everyone that the all new Americanized Top Gear is on tonight. 
Where: The closest able bodied television. 
When:10:00
What: Top Gear!!!
Why: Who the fck doesn't like a new tv show about dumb ass actors and super cars?
Thank you.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> Public Service Announcement:
> Just thought I would remind everyone that the all new Americanized Top Gear is on tonight.
> Where: The closest able bodied television.
> When:10:00
> ...


its going to suck, did u see the promo?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

ejg3855 said:


> its going to suck, did u see the promo?


Yes haha. Thats why I said dumb ass actors. You have to give it a chance though.eace:


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

what channel?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

MKllllvr28 said:


> what channel?


History Channel 10pm est


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

It's on the History channel. Just because the promo wasn't the best doesn't mean the show will suck. Everyone I talked to that went to the tapings, said it was actually pretty good. The actors all feed well off each other and they are being honest about cars they like and dislike. I'm pretty excited for it, and I'm sure its gonna be entertaining at the very least.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I will miss the accents, but I'm willing to give anything a chance. And plus when I'm t school (right now) I don't get BBC and can't watch the original


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> I will miss the accents, but I'm willing to give anything a chance. And plus when I'm t school (right now) I don't get BBC and can't watch the original


Dude... you don't need BBC anywhere to enjoy TopGear... haven't you have of FinalGear.com? Every episode of Top Gear, Fifth Gear, and Top Gear Australia is on there and you can stream it. Best website EVER!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

SoloGLI said:


> Dude... you don't need BBC anywhere to enjoy TopGear... haven't you have of FinalGear.com? Every episode of Top Gear, Fifth Gear, and Top Gear Australia is on there and you can stream it. Best website EVER!


You just blew my mind.....out of the ball park....thank you


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

if my wife wasn't already married to me she'd probably marry you for that bit of information!!! thank you sir!!!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

MKllllvr28 said:


> if my wife wasn't already married to me she'd probably marry you for that bit of information!!! thank you sir!!!


Good thing your both on opposite coasts


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

LOL you guys crack me up... got any pics of the wife?? :laugh: JK JK... but seriously I lost like a few months of my life when I first found out about FinalGear. I've seen ever episode of all 3 shows because of it. GREATEST WEBSITE EVAR!!!!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

SoloGLI said:


> LOL you guys crack me up... got any pics of the wife?? :laugh: JK JK... but seriously I lost like a few months of my life when I first found out about FinalGear. I've seen ever episode of all 3 shows because of it. GREATEST WEBSITE EVAR!!!!


I feel like my grades are going to suddenly go down the drain


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

i'll be watching for sure...i dont know why america never had their own version. why the hell did it take us so long to get this show! 

Then again everything good never makes it to america!!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

A4 1.8 Turbo said:


> Then again everything good never makes it to america!!


 hahahahaha
But seriously thats a good question


----------



## ManOfManyGTs (Dec 11, 2007)

I think I'll DVR it. Not sure if it will be the same without the British humor. I always thought that Jay Leno should have done something along these lines when he got out of the night show biz (you know before he got back into it). Off topic: Conan was way better. Favorite is still Jimmy Fallon.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> hahahahaha
> But seriously thats a good question


I could think of like 20 vehicles that should be brought to the states, but our damn liberal govt' is too cought up in these carbon credits and emissions to care. plus it would probably undermine our failing investment in GM


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

A4 1.8 Turbo said:


> plus it would probably undermine our failing investment in GM


Agreed, but its not like the 2.0t in the new Rocco is any different than the one in the GTI's. And if the Smart Car can sell, why not the Polo? And now that we get the TTRS I can't complain too much


----------



## nola gti (Jun 17, 2004)

thanks for the reminder. I wouldve forgotten to dvr it and more importantly thanks for the website, I have something to do at work this week now


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

nola gti said:


> thanks for the reminder. I wouldve forgotten to dvr it and more importantly thanks for the website, I have something to do at work this week now


VWVORTEX...helping people waste their valuable time since 1996


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

YOU GUYS CRACK ME UP!

this will be my signature for suuure! 


PLAYED TT said:


> VWVORTEX...helping people waste their valuable time since 1996


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

ManOfManyGTs said:


> I think I'll DVR it. Not sure if it will be the same without the British humor. I always thought that Jay Leno should have done something along these lines when he got out of the night show biz (you know before he got back into it). Off topic: Conan was way better. Favorite is still Jimmy Fallon.


I agree with the jay leno. Total car nut:thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Mantvis said:


> YOU GUYS CRACK ME UP!
> 
> this will be my signature for suuure!


I try lol


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Less than half hour bump


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Less than half hour bump


1/2 hour...who cares. One word: D.V.R.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


> 1/2 hour...who cares. One word: D.V.R.


For a bored college student I need something to keep me entertained while I do my homework


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I thought it was good. Basically the same show only in America:thumbup:


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> I thought it was good. Basically the same show only in America:thumbup:


it was missing something, it wasnt bad but UK is 10 times better IMO


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

the viper....really.....


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

c'mon. i'm psyched to see the 370 on there!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

A4 1.8 Turbo said:


> the viper....really.....


I do like the original better. And who cares about the viper. You could get the Mercedes SLR which is the same freaking car only 10x cooler. And I'm happy. I knew the Superleggera would win!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

notoriouszig said:


> c'mon. i'm psyched to see the 370 on there!


Nissan:thumbdown:


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

top gear america is the worst scripted american tv series since all my children... as a matter of fact i think i would rather watch all my children...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

MKllllvr28 said:


> top gear america is the worst scripted american tv series since all my children... as a matter of fact i think i would rather watch all my children...


I'm sorry....I liked the quote "It's like being aroused at gunpoint":laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

CharlieTT said:


> Genius mate
> 
> Charlie


Haha thanks:laugh:


----------

